# Nikon F



## Therewolf (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm stepping into black and white film, so I broke out an older Nikon I was given some years ago and had it cleaned up at a shop.

It's in pretty decent shape, really.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 22, 2012)

If that meterless F prism doesn't have a "tap" in it (ie, a dent or ding), it's probably worth twice the value of the camera. Legendary camera repairman and technician/designer/builder Marty Forscher used to say that the Nikon F was the MOST-reliable 35mm camera he had ever worked on. As I recall, the F had 974 parts, the F2, a little under 1600 parts, at 1,574 parts, if my memory serves me correctly. I love the vintage look of that setup, with the "never-ready case" (lol), the old-style chrome barrel, pre-AI f/1.4 lens, and the older "eared" style of Nikon lens cap...yeah...sweet!!!

I have a very late model, 1974 F-body and two prisms, the Photomic FTN and the meterless F....it's a sweet shooter, still!!!


----------



## Therewolf (Feb 22, 2012)

No dings, no dents at all.  The mirror inside has something on the lower corner.  The shop was able to blow most of it out with air, according to them. 

I'm looking forward to learning the proper use.


----------



## djacobox372 (Feb 28, 2012)

The most rugged/dependable slr ever made.


----------

